# Habanero,Horseradish, and Monterey Jack in my Mini



## tropics (May 9, 2015)

Had some cheese getting close to the expiry date and the Habanero for a friend.



Temp stayed around 72* for 3.5 hrs.

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]

Nice smoke from 1 row on my AMNPS 

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]

Rested on the counter and now in the fridge

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]

Now the wait for my Friend I still have plenty of what I did before

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 9, 2015)

Should be tasty! Smoked habanero cheese is really tasty!


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 9, 2015)

The dates on cheese can be confusing to say the least.  I'll try and explain.

Normally you will find cheese with a Best Buy or sell by date on it.  For example, you may find a Mild Cheddar with a best by date on it.  This means if you want a mild cheddar, eat it before that date.  If kept longer, it will be heading toward Medium Sharp, the longer it is kept the sharper it will get.  I just checked and found a block of Tillamook Monterey Jack in the cooler that was purchased in Nov. 2009 with a sell by date of Feb. 2010.  Will I throw it out?  No way, it may get smoked this year or next, don't know.  The average age of my cheddar is over 4.5 years old.

Soft cheeses won't age, so consume them as advised on the package, but wait, I have some 16-year-old Limburger.  It isn't aging per say but is creamy smooth and delicious. 

Tom


----------



## tropics (May 9, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> The dates on cheese can be confusing to say the least.  I'll try and explain.
> 
> Normally you will find cheese with a Best Buy or sell by date on it.  For example, you may find a Mild Cheddar with a best by date on it.  This means if you want a mild cheddar, eat it before that date.  If kept longer, it will be heading toward Medium Sharp, the longer it is kept the sharper it will get.  I just checked and found a block of Tillamook Monterey Jack in the cooler that was purchased in Nov. 2009 with a sell by date of Feb. 2010.  Will I throw it out?  No way, it may get smoked this year or next, don't know.  The average age of my cheddar is over 4.5 years old.
> 
> ...


Tom Thanks I use the if the package isn't showing any signs of not sealing. It is good if it has green mold on it throw it out.


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 9, 2015)

tropics said:


> Tom Thanks I use the if the package isn't showing any signs of not sealing. It is good if it has green mold on it throw it out.


Correct,  If soft cheese has molded, give it a toss.  Mold on hard cheese may be cut off and the cheese resealed or oiled.

T


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 10, 2015)

Lookin great Richie, I really like horseradish cheese & the habanero sounds tasty too !   Thumbs Up


----------



## tropics (May 10, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Lookin great Richie, I really like horseradish cheese & the habanero sounds tasty too !


Horseradish is one of my favorites,Habanero I want no part of.


----------

